# Purity and her creator



## nanokoex (Apr 13, 2010)

Okay I have to nkow, how many poeple cant get enough of these two lovely ladies and why?


----------



## Fay V (Apr 13, 2010)

who?


----------



## nanokoex (Apr 13, 2010)

Becky the hedgehog and her creator, surely youve heard of them?


----------



## BroadSmak (Apr 13, 2010)

Never heard of them..

Edit: I have now, googled her.
So.. it's a female sonic or what?


----------



## SirRob (Apr 13, 2010)

nanokoex said:


> Becky the hedgehog


. . .


----------



## Fay V (Apr 13, 2010)

nope. sounds like a sonic fanfic thing.


----------



## Kommodore (Apr 13, 2010)

Becky... the hedgehog? 

lol@appeal to female market.


----------



## Garreth (Apr 13, 2010)

Oh em GEEE!! i absalootly LUUUV SONEEK SOOOO MUCH! They hav deeep storee's abut luv and reengs (GIV POWARRRRR!!!!)!1!! The storeez are SO DEEP cuz they from hart and hav gewd plot. TEY AURNT  STOOPIT GUYS! also beky is HAWT! ABSOLUTELY ASS CANDY! i came to fandumb cuz i found yiff picz of hur (i linkz u guyz in next post). i also hav sonic sona (HE'Z CALLD SPEEDY CUZS HE'S SONIKS BRUTHER IM ORIGINAL I SWARE TO GAWD!) and he has 4 demunz in liek his body and gives HIM GRATE STRANF!  u guyz liek neyd to reed gud stuff cuz sonik iz RALLY AWSUM AND U LIEK ALOT U WONT FORGET TO THANK ME FORE GEWD SUGESHTUN!


----------



## Fay V (Apr 13, 2010)

Ah, I was right. it's another sonic fan thing. Yet another artist that's dug themselves into the sonic art hole and crippled their artistic talent.


----------



## nanokoex (Apr 13, 2010)

Finally, someone who knows what i'mn talking about.


----------



## Garreth (Apr 13, 2010)

nanokoex said:


> Finally, someone who knows what i'mn talking about.


YAH DOOD3! SONIC FUR THA WEEN!


----------



## lgnb695 (Apr 13, 2010)

What the fuck is this shit?


----------



## SirRob (Apr 13, 2010)

. . .

Um... I... I think Becky's really hot... *blushes*


----------



## nanokoex (Apr 13, 2010)

Trust me pal, your not the only one who thinks so.


----------



## Fay V (Apr 13, 2010)

nanokoex said:


> Trust me pal, your not the only one who thinks so.



I'm not sure if I should laugh or cry...


----------



## SirRob (Apr 13, 2010)

nanokoex said:


> Trust me pal, your not the only one who thinks so.


----------



## nanokoex (Apr 13, 2010)

You can cry if you want Fay V.


----------



## Unsilenced (Apr 13, 2010)

Lol @ this thread.


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 13, 2010)

Huh? Who?


----------



## 8-bit (Apr 13, 2010)

Garreth said:


> Oh em GEEE!! i absalootly LUUUV SONEEK SOOOO MUCH! They hav deeep storee's abut luv and reengs (GIV POWARRRRR!!!!)!1!! The storeez are SO DEEP cuz they from hart and hav gewd plot. TEY AURNT  STOOPIT GUYS! also beky is HAWT! ABSOLUTELY ASS CANDY! i came to fandumb cuz i found yiff picz of hur (i linkz u guyz in next post). i also hav sonic sona (HE'Z CALLD SPEEDY CUZS HE'S SONIKS BRUTHER IM ORIGINAL I SWARE TO GAWD!) and he has 4 demunz in liek his body and gives HIM GRATE STRANF!  u guyz liek neyd to reed gud stuff cuz sonik iz RALLY AWSUM AND U LIEK ALOT U WONT FORGET TO THANK ME FORE GEWD SUGESHTUN!




Loling into oatmeal



Also: amy is hotter


----------



## Thatch (Apr 13, 2010)

OP has to be a troll. Please OP, be a troll.


----------



## Tycho (Apr 13, 2010)

8-bit said:


> Loling into oatmeal
> 
> 
> 
> Also: amy is hotter



He's goin' in dry :V


----------



## Vaelarsa (Apr 13, 2010)

From OP's gallery:
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/3660889/

Foamy, Bleedman's loli fapbait original story, AND Contemplating Reiko?
OP, why do you do this shit?


Also, the "Purity" thing he seems to be talking about is Sonic in drag, found here:
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/3339103/


----------



## SolyJulie (Apr 13, 2010)

Fay V said:


> Ah, I was right. it's another sonic fan thing. Yet another artist that's dug themselves into the sonic art hole and crippled their artistic talent.



qft


----------



## Verin Asper (Apr 13, 2010)

....can a damn mod lock this topic
the OP have shown stupidity in the first post


----------



## Alstor (Apr 13, 2010)

Crysix Corps said:


> ....can a damn mod lock this topic
> the OP have shown stupidity in the first post


NO! I liek it!


----------



## Gavrill (Apr 13, 2010)

When will people learn that Sonicfags are not welcome? :<


----------



## Wreth (Apr 13, 2010)

Shenzebo said:


> When will people learn that Sonicfags are not welcome? :<



Never, unfortunately.


----------



## Verin Asper (Apr 13, 2010)

Alstor said:


> NO! I liek it!


I said lock not delete, you get to keep ya post counts


----------



## Ozriel (Apr 13, 2010)

KILL. IT. WITH. FIRE.


----------



## Fay V (Apr 13, 2010)

Shenzebo said:


> When will people learn that Sonicfags are not welcome? :<



Never, because they're too stupid to understand sarcasm and insults, just look at the previous posts and OPs reaction.


----------



## Mentova (Apr 13, 2010)

worst thread ever.


----------



## Kellie Gator (Apr 14, 2010)

The only thing I hate more than a Sonic fantard is a POPULAR Sonic fantard, because they give the series attention it doesn't deserve when it should just die. And even if Sonic becomes good again with Sonic 4, the fans will remain the same. :/

Also, how do people get off to Sonic characters? srsly


----------



## Riyeko (Apr 14, 2010)

Fay V said:


> who?


This.


Wat?


----------



## Tweaker (Apr 14, 2010)

Becky's been a friend of mine for years. Really fun girl. She's got a ton of talent, too. Dunno why you guys are giving her so much shit.


----------



## Tycho (Apr 14, 2010)

Tweaker said:


> Becky's been a friend of mine for years. Really fun girl. She's got a ton of talent, too. Dunno why you guys are giving her so much shit.



SONIC.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Apr 14, 2010)

Tweaker said:


> Becky's been a friend of mine for years. Really fun girl. She's got a ton of talent, too. Dunno why you guys are giving her so much shit.


SONIC.
IN.
DRAG.

Oh wait. I'm talking to a Tails recolor.
Which means he'll have a 0-0.0% chance of understanding.


----------



## Verin Asper (Apr 14, 2010)

Tweaker said:


> Becky's been a friend of mine for years. Really fun girl. She's got a ton of talent, too. Dunno why you guys are giving her so much shit.


cause we can :V


----------



## SirRob (Apr 14, 2010)

Tweaker said:


> Becky's been a friend of mine for years. Really fun girl. She's got a ton of talent, too. Dunno why you guys are giving her so much shit.


Oh, I'm sure she's a great person. But threads like these are troll breeding grounds.


----------



## 8-bit (Apr 14, 2010)

Tycho said:


> He's goin' in dry :V





XD

Also: OP, shut up and die. You're almost as bad as that Cynderfag guy.


----------



## Mentova (Apr 14, 2010)

I can't believe that sonic _still _has fans after all the shit sega puts out now.


----------



## Ratte (Apr 14, 2010)

who and what now


----------



## Mentova (Apr 14, 2010)

Ratte said:


> who and what now


Some idiot posting about some sonic porn artist.


----------



## Ratte (Apr 14, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Some idiot posting about some sonic porn artist.



oh i see

i'll be over here TRYING TO EAT WHILE LOLING


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 14, 2010)

Sonic porn is weird. I hate rule 34, it ruins all the good childhood memories. Hell, Sonic X was one of the things that led me to being a furry cause it was that good >.>

Pokemon: GONE, gayified beyond belief
Digimon: GONE, yiff in hell renamon
Sonic: GONE, dumb furfags
Hell, even MICKEY MOUSE: FUCKING GONE, RAEG-RAWR!


----------



## 8-bit (Apr 14, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Sonic porn is weird. I hate rule 34, it ruins all the good childhood memories. Hell, Sonic X was one of the things that led me to being a furry cause it was that good >.>



I actually like some sonic porn. But most of it is so badly drawn it makes my eyes bleed.


----------



## Verin Asper (Apr 14, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Sonic porn is weird. I hate rule 34, it ruins all the good childhood memories. Hell, *Sonic X was one of the things that led me to being a furry cause it was that good >.>*


thats a god damn lie, everyone knows Sonic SatAm is better than Sonic X :V


Heckler & Koch said:


> I can't believe that sonic _still _has  fans after all the shit sega puts out now.



would you believe most of the fans are now those that use to watch the Sonic Shows


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 14, 2010)

Crysix Corps said:


> thats a god damn lie, everyone knows Sonic SatAm is better than Sonic X :V



Never heard of Sonic SatAm to be honest, I wasn't really into sonic until sonic x anywho.


----------



## Ratte (Apr 14, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Never heard of Sonic SatAm to be honest, I wasn't really into sonic until sonic x anywho.



...Saturday morning?


----------



## Conker (Apr 14, 2010)

I find this highly offensive. Only Sega is allowed to rape Sonic


----------



## Ratte (Apr 14, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Sonic porn is weird. I hate rule 34, it ruins all the good childhood memories. Hell, Sonic X was one of the things that led me to being a furry cause it was that good >.>
> 
> Pokemon: GONE, gayified beyond belief
> Digimon: GONE, yiff in hell renamon
> ...



You can't have memories of Mickey Mouse because NaminÃ© was tampering with your memories after he was sealed into the dark side of the door.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 14, 2010)

Ratte said:


> ...Saturday morning?



Exactly, all that they played was Sonic X....


----------



## Browder (Apr 14, 2010)

Ratte said:


> You can't have memories of Mickey Mouse because NaminÃ© was tampering with your memories after he was sealed into the dark side of the door.



If only that were true. The unattached memories still haunt your nightmares.

And I want Birth by Sleep.


----------



## Ratte (Apr 14, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Exactly, all that they played was Sonic X....



Think yeeeeeaaaars back.



Browder said:


> If only that were true. The unattached memories still haunt your nightmares.
> 
> And I want Birth by Sleep.



"Thank NaminÃ©"

FOR SEALING ME IN A FUCKING LOTUS FLOWER?

YEAH, NO.


----------



## Verin Asper (Apr 14, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Exactly, all that they played was Sonic X....


go back until you hit somewhere near 1996
back when powerrangers was popular


----------



## Mentova (Apr 14, 2010)

Crysix Corps said:


> go back until you hit somewhere near 1996
> back when powerrangers was popular


I remember the old sonic cartoons, scotty is just a retard.


----------



## Browder (Apr 14, 2010)

Ratte said:


> "Thank NaminÃ©"
> 
> FOR SEALING ME IN A FUCKING LOTUS FLOWER?
> 
> YEAH, NO.



Oh, well. At least I he got to forget about Marluxia. Too much bishonen leads the heart to darkness.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 14, 2010)

No, I didn't really watch saturday cartoons that far back....and I have a bad memory.


----------



## Ratte (Apr 14, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> No, I didn't really watch saturday cartoons that far back....and I have a bad memory.



Maybe it's because you're southern.  :V



Browder said:


> Oh, well. At least I he got to forget about Marluxia. Too much bishonen leads the heart to darkness.



PRETTYBOI


----------



## 8-bit (Apr 14, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Sonic porn is weird. I hate rule 34, it ruins all the good childhood memories. Hell, Sonic X was one of the things that led me to being a furry cause it was that good >.>
> 
> Pokemon: GONE, gayified beyond belief
> * Digimon: GONE, yiff in hell renamon*
> ...



I do not agree with this.  In anime, she was classy. Burn the furfags that overused her.

Go lick a vag, scotty.


----------



## Browder (Apr 14, 2010)

Ratte said:


> Maybe it's because you're southern.  :V



Seriously Ratte PA=/= the South.


----------



## Ratte (Apr 14, 2010)

Browder said:


> Seriously Ratte PA=/= the South.



You weren't there for when this started.  :V

HAHA YOU WEREN'T INVITED TO THE INSIDE JOKE


----------



## Browder (Apr 14, 2010)

Ratte said:


> You weren't there for when this started.  :V
> 
> HAHA YOU WEREN'T INVITED TO THE INSIDE JOKE



I feel so unloved...


----------



## Verin Asper (Apr 14, 2010)

8-bit said:


> I do not agree with this.  In anime, she was classy. Burn the furfags that overused her.


not counting the GERMAN renamon which is either a very butch Renamon or a guy


----------



## Ratte (Apr 14, 2010)

Browder said:


> I feel so unloved...



AS YOU SHOULD...


...

LIKE SONIC V:


----------



## 8-bit (Apr 14, 2010)

Crysix Corps said:


> not counting the GERMAN renamon which is either a very butch Renamon or a guy



jpn one has evil laugh. :3c 

evil laugh = hawt.


----------



## SirRob (Apr 14, 2010)

Conker said:


> I find this highly offensive. Only Sega is allowed to rape Sonic


No, they aren't. But they do anyway. :\


----------



## Mentova (Apr 14, 2010)

Renamon was my favorite digimon back in the day and could've been were my liking of foxes came form but NOOOOOOOOOO! Furries had to FUCKING RUIN HER =[


----------



## Verin Asper (Apr 14, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Renamon was my favorite digimon back in the day and could've been were my liking of foxes came form but NOOOOOOOOOO! Furries had to FUCKING RUIN HER =[


Furries ruin everything, if it wasnt us, it was the Hentai Artist


----------



## Browder (Apr 14, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Renamon was my favorite digimon back in the day and could've been were my liking of foxes came form but NOOOOOOOOOO! Furries had to FUCKING RUIN HER =[



^Actually this. Fucking loved that anime, and that character.


----------



## 8-bit (Apr 14, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Renamon was my favorite digimon back in the day and could've been were my liking of foxes came form but NOOOOOOOOOO! *Furfags* had to FUCKING RUIN HER =[



fix'd

I love renamon. She's like a furry ninja :3

Stupid furfags.


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 14, 2010)

I fucking hate sonic. 

go die sonic.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 14, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Renamon was my favorite digimon back in the day and could've been were my liking of foxes came form but NOOOOOOOOOO! Furries had to FUCKING RUIN HER =[



Good lord, mark this day on the calender ladies and gents, H&K actually has the same thought that I do.


----------



## Conker (Apr 14, 2010)

SirRob said:


> No, they aren't. But they do anyway. :\


Stop molesting Sonic >:|

Don't you see he's had enough? The poor fellow just needs to die.

AND DON'T YOU DARE BUTFUCK HIS CORPSE!


----------



## Ratte (Apr 14, 2010)

I liked Renamon.

Hm.

I should doodle her after showering and totally fingering myself to her.  :V


----------



## SirRob (Apr 14, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> I fucking hate sonic.
> 
> go die sonic.


[yt]OqZk9g64m-Q[/yt]


----------



## LonelyKitsune (Apr 14, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Renamon was my favorite digimon back in the day and could've been were my liking of foxes came form but NOOOOOOOOOO! Furries had to FUCKING RUIN HER =[



hello again H&k...

i would agree with that statement!


----------



## Mentova (Apr 14, 2010)

LonelyKitsune said:


> hello again H&k...
> 
> i would agree with that statement!


FFFFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUCK


----------



## 8-bit (Apr 14, 2010)

Ratte said:


> I liked Renamon.
> 
> Hm.
> 
> I should doodle her after showering and totally fingering myself to her.  :V



And here I thought I was the only here who did that! V)


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 14, 2010)

I hate digimon.


----------



## LonelyKitsune (Apr 14, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> FFFFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUCK



nice to see you too ^^


----------



## 8-bit (Apr 14, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> I hate digimon.



ok.


----------



## Verin Asper (Apr 14, 2010)

I would like to point out


it was Hentai first, then Furries that ruined Renamon :V


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 14, 2010)

8-bit said:


> ok.



I also hate nuts.


----------



## Mentova (Apr 14, 2010)

LonelyKitsune said:


> nice to see you too ^^


WHY ARE YOU HERE WHAT DO YOU WANT FROM ME DON'T RAPE ME


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 14, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> WHY ARE YOU HERE WHAT DO YOU WANT FROM ME DON'T RAPE ME



I'll tie HKrotch down.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 14, 2010)

LonelyKitsune said:


> nice to see you too ^^



Oh my god, LK you're back! How's it goin' bud!


----------



## 8-bit (Apr 14, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> I also hate nuts.



cool.


----------



## LonelyKitsune (Apr 14, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> WHY ARE YOU HERE WHAT DO YOU WANT FROM ME DON'T RAPE ME



um...  slow down... i just got back 0_0


----------



## Mentova (Apr 14, 2010)

LonelyKitsune said:


> um...  slow down... i just got back 0_0


I already have _yet another_ furry hounding after my ass and trying to convince me that I'm bi please don't rape me =[


----------



## Verin Asper (Apr 14, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> I also hate nuts.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4O-SX_W0lrQ


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Apr 14, 2010)

God damn HK. Your screwed if they collaborated.


----------



## LonelyKitsune (Apr 14, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Oh my god, LK you're back! How's it goin' bud!



good man... ill be out of the army soon, AND i have found a place to live!

oh and sorry H&k, but i found me a boyfriend.


----------



## Mentova (Apr 14, 2010)

LonelyKitsune said:


> good man... ill be out of the army soon, AND i have found a place to live!
> 
> oh and sorry H&k, but i found me a boyfriend.



So you won't try to rape me anymore?

Good. I can sleep easy at night...


----------



## Icky (Apr 14, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> So _you_ won't try to rape me anymore?
> 
> Good. I can sleep easy at night...



Haha, there is ALWAYS someone in this fandom planning to rape you.


----------



## LonelyKitsune (Apr 14, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I already have _yet another_ furry hounding after my ass and trying to convince me that I'm bi please don't rape me =[



really!!! cool!!!

i mean... that sucks. *sniker*


----------



## Browder (Apr 14, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> So you won't try to rape me anymore?
> 
> Good. I can sleep easy at night...



You know I might try, just for lulz. And unlike Scotty I am NOT a bottom.


----------



## Mentova (Apr 14, 2010)

LonelyKitsune said:


> really!!! cool!!!
> 
> i mean... that sucks. *sniker*


No it's not cool because after 5 minutes of talking to me, he declared that I am now his boyfriend, bisexual but in the closet, and has gone on a few insane rantings.

I'm just gunna stop talking to him and hope me goes away...


----------



## Ratte (Apr 14, 2010)

Browder said:


> You know I might try, just for lulz. And unlike Scotty I am NOT a bottom.



Then I see we will have to face off for dominance.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Apr 14, 2010)

Ratte said:


> Then I see we will have to face off for dominance.



Hah...


----------



## Verin Asper (Apr 14, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I already have _yet another_ furry hounding after my ass and trying to convince me that I'm bi please don't rape me =[


ya gonna get it anyway


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 14, 2010)

LonelyKitsune said:


> good man... ill be out of the army soon, AND i have found a place to live!
> 
> oh and sorry H&k, but i found me a boyfriend.



That's wonderful, I'm chasing someone myself


----------



## LonelyKitsune (Apr 14, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> No it's not cool because after 5 minutes of talking to me, he declared that I am now his boyfriend, bisexual but in the closet, and has gone on a few insane rantings.
> 
> I'm just gunna stop talking to him and hope me goes away...



lol wow. well ya, at least you wont have to worry about me trying to get you anymore... for now... X3


----------



## Browder (Apr 14, 2010)

Ratte said:


> Then I see we will have to face off for dominance.



Whichever causes H&K, more anal discomfort I'm for. Go ahead, Ratte.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Apr 14, 2010)

This thread got really homo.


----------



## Ratte (Apr 14, 2010)

Browder said:


> Whichever causes H&K, more anal discomfort I'm for. Go ahead, Ratte.



You're such a bottom.  :V


----------



## LonelyKitsune (Apr 14, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> That's wonderful, I'm chasing someone myself



really!!!

yay!!! i want to hear all about it!!!

send me a PM


----------



## LonelyKitsune (Apr 14, 2010)

HAXX said:


> This thread got really homo.



that tends to happen when H&k spends to long in one thread. lol

JK H&k dont get all pissy ^^


----------



## Mentova (Apr 14, 2010)

I think ratte would cause more discomfort.

Yep, let her do it.


----------



## Seriman (Apr 14, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> That's wonderful, I'm chasing someone myself


Really? I wish I was.


----------



## Browder (Apr 14, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I think ratte would cause more discomfort.
> 
> Yep, let her do it.



For maximum lulz though, she's bringing a dildo. Have fun!


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Apr 14, 2010)

Ratte said:


> You're such a bottom.  :V



Now you can't hide the fact that you are a subby Browder. Stop acting tough!


----------



## Browder (Apr 14, 2010)

HAXX said:


> Now you can't hide the fact that you are a subby Browder. Stop acting tough!



Do I act tough?

And no. No I'm not.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Apr 14, 2010)

Browder said:


> Do I act tough?
> 
> And no. No I'm not.



Denial.


----------



## Mentova (Apr 14, 2010)

Browder said:


> For maximum lulz though, she's bringing a dildo. Have fun!


Don't worry, I will.


----------



## Browder (Apr 14, 2010)

HAXX said:


> Denial.



More like emasculation. I'm competing with _Ratte_ remember?


----------



## LonelyKitsune (Apr 14, 2010)

Seriman said:


> Really? I wish I was.



hi Seriman!!!

you will find someone...
oh i found some really hot girls i can introduce you to. =)


----------



## Mentova (Apr 14, 2010)

So with all this talk about finding someone who wants to join the "dying alone" club!


----------



## LonelyKitsune (Apr 14, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Don't worry, I will.



can i film it!?


----------



## Seriman (Apr 14, 2010)

LonelyKitsune said:


> hi Seriman!!!
> 
> you will find someone...
> oh i found some really hot girls i can introduce you to. =)


And a hello to you!   I've actually been leaning the other way a little more lately. :3


----------



## LonelyKitsune (Apr 14, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> So with all this talk about finding someone who wants to join the "dying alone" club!



i wont die alone ill just take you will me.

i need someone to yiff when i get to hell. ^^


----------



## Icky (Apr 14, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> So with all this talk about finding someone who wants to join the "dying alone" club!



I'll start the "already in a stable, happy relationship" club. Who's in?


----------



## Browder (Apr 14, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> So with all this talk about finding someone who wants to join the "dying alone" club!





Icarus615 said:


> I'll start the "already in a stable, happy relationship" club. Who's in?



Both are overrated.


----------



## Mentova (Apr 14, 2010)

LonelyKitsune said:


> can i film it!?



Yes



LonelyKitsune said:


> i wont die alone ill just take you will me.
> 
> i need someone to yiff when i get to hell. ^^



You have that other dude.


----------



## Ratte (Apr 14, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Don't worry, I will.



I'm gross.  :V



Browder said:


> Do I act tough?
> 
> And no. No I'm not.



D'aww.


----------



## Tycho (Apr 14, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> So with all this talk about finding someone who wants to join the "dying alone" club!



Do you have cool club jackets? Maybe some punch and cookies every Saturday?


----------



## Alstor (Apr 14, 2010)

I used to liek this thread. Now I don't.


----------



## LonelyKitsune (Apr 14, 2010)

Seriman said:


> And a hello to you!   I've actually been leaning the other way a little more lately. :3



wow really!!! ^^ 



Heckler & Koch said:


> You have that other dude.



ya but, i dont know if he will go to hell. 
i know i will.


----------



## Mentova (Apr 14, 2010)

Ratte said:


> I'm gross.  :V
> 
> 
> 
> D'aww.



Lies



Tycho said:


> Do you have cool club jackets? Maybe some punch and cookies every Saturday?



Yes



LonelyKitsune said:


> wow really!!! ^^
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What if I don't.


----------



## LonelyKitsune (Apr 14, 2010)

Well it was fun, but i got to go.

Seriman, Scotty, hit me up on skype sometime!!!

H&k, protect that sweet ass of yours... lol


----------



## Mentova (Apr 14, 2010)

LonelyKitsune said:


> Well it was fun, but i got to go.
> 
> Seriman, Scotty, hit me up on skype sometime!!!
> 
> H&k, protect that sweet ass of yours... lol


You don't know what I look like and you're taken =[


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Apr 14, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> You don't know what I look like and you're taken =[



Holy cow he has your butt claimed.


----------



## SirRob (Apr 14, 2010)

LonelyKitsune said:


> H&k, protect that sweet ass of yours... lol


-gags-


----------



## Ratte (Apr 14, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Lies



You haven't seen me.  :V


----------



## Mentova (Apr 14, 2010)

Ratte said:


> You haven't seen me.  :V


I have, I saw a pic of you on your FA page.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 14, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> You don't know what I look like and you're taken =[



I have pics of him, he sent me a few military pics as I'm hugely into military stuff ^_^



Ratte said:


> You haven't seen me.  :V



I know what you lookz like :3


----------



## Ratte (Apr 14, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I have, I saw a pic of you on your FA page.



FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF-


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Apr 14, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I have, I saw a pic of you on your FA page.



Just looked at her page too. Why are you so hard on yourself Ratte?

Also, is that all in pencil? Ever try charcoal?


----------



## Ratte (Apr 14, 2010)

RGLIWRNSGVIKSR

>:[


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 14, 2010)

HAXX said:


> Just looked at her page too. Why are you so hard on yourself Ratte?



Idk, I asked her why she was such a self-esteem killer and she said she had none to begin with >.>


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Apr 14, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Idk, I asked her why she was such a self-esteem killer and she said she had none to begin with >.>




She just needs to smile >.>


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 14, 2010)

HAXX said:


> She just needs to smile >.>



I know, we wuvz you Ratte! <3


----------



## Mentova (Apr 14, 2010)

HAXX said:


> Just looked at her page too. Why are you so hard on yourself Ratte?
> 
> Also, is that all in pencil? Ever try charcoal?



Yeah you're really not that bad, you just need a hug =[



Scotty1700 said:


> Idk, I asked her why she was such a self-esteem killer and she said she had none to begin with >.>



I used to have really low self esteem to, then one day I was just kinda like "fuck it, whatever" and now I am a much happier person, extremely pessimistic about relationships still, but much happier overall.


----------



## Browder (Apr 14, 2010)

See Ratte? It _isn't_ just me.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 14, 2010)

God gosh, I hate it when people beat them selves up over dumb things. Be happy with what you have people, there's no need to feel so bad about yourself.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Apr 14, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> God gosh, I hate it when people beat them selves up over dumb things. Be happy with what you have people, there's no need to feel so bad about yourself.



I feel all nice and stuff. It is weird.


----------



## Ratte (Apr 14, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Yeah you're really not that bad, you just need a hug =[
> 
> 
> 
> I used to have really low self esteem to, then one day I was just kinda like "fuck it, whatever" and now I am a much happier person, extremely pessimistic about relationships still, but much happier overall.



*too

:B

Also, I've never had much for self esteem.  Yay childhood.

Alsoalso, is what in pencil?


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 14, 2010)

Hell, I'm happy-fappy all the time. Someone keep a tally of the number of days I feel down. It won't be that hard >.>


----------



## Nepmen (Apr 14, 2010)

Ratte said:


> *too
> 
> :B
> 
> ...


You really remind me of someone. _Really. _I don't like it.


----------



## Browder (Apr 14, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> happy-fappy



...Oh Scotty. *Facepalm*


----------



## Ratte (Apr 14, 2010)

Nepmen said:


> You really remind me of someone. _Really. _I don't like it.



Cool, I'm making enemies without trying.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Apr 14, 2010)

Ratte said:


> *too
> 
> :B
> 
> ...



The majority of your drawings. You have great ambition, obviously, I personally just think it is easier to play with values in charcoal.

For example: 1, 2, and 3

Edit: Looked deeper. Like this. It is a lot easier with charcoal!

Lol at unwanted criticism.


----------



## Ratte (Apr 14, 2010)

HAXX said:


> The majority of your drawings. You have great ambition, obviously, I personally just think it is easier to play with values in charcoal.
> 
> For example: 1, 2, and 3
> 
> Lol at unwanted criticism.



Charcoal is messy and hard to come by in my town, so I've only used it a few times.  I don't have an example with me to show you, but the last thing I made with charcoal I made just a few months ago.

My teacher still has it.  :[

Charcoal: YEAH I'M GOING TO SMEAR ALL OVER THIS

>:C


----------



## Verin Asper (Apr 14, 2010)

lol this topic have long gone derailed into the next town


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Apr 14, 2010)

Ratte said:


> Charcoal is messy and hard to come by in my town, so I've only used it a few times.  I don't have an example with me to show you, but the last thing I made with charcoal I made just a few months ago.
> 
> My teacher still has it.  :[



Haha it is very messy!

I'd like to see it though, I bet it is great. Your detail is just awesome. :3


----------



## Mentova (Apr 14, 2010)

Ratte said:


> *too
> 
> :B
> 
> ...


I had horrible self esteem when I was a kid and I used to beat myself up all the time.

Hell I still do beat myself up over shitty mistakes.

But one day I realized that I wasn't a half bad person and that I was just being a dumbshit angsty teenager. Hopefully you will one day too =[


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 14, 2010)

Sounds like you guys need to fap more.....


----------



## Ratte (Apr 14, 2010)

HAXX said:


> Haha it is very messy!
> 
> I'd like to see it though, I bet it is great. Your detail is just awesome. :3



I carry my sketchbook with me so I can't have messy media.

If my fucking teacher gives me my still life I'll take a picture of it.


----------



## Mentova (Apr 14, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Sounds like you guys need to fap more.....


I think I need to fap _less_, and I only do it a few times a week. /tmi.


----------



## Ratte (Apr 14, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I had horrible self esteem when I was a kid and I used to beat myself up all the time.
> 
> Hell I still do beat myself up over shitty mistakes.
> 
> But one day I realized that I wasn't a half bad person and that I was just being a dumbshit angsty teenager. Hopefully you will one day too =[



I know I'm just being an angsty fuck but I just can't seem to see the bright side of things.  That glass is fucking empty most of the time.

That's why I'm trying to find a way to go back on medication.  Again.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 14, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I think I need to fap _less_, and I only do it a few times a week. /tmi.



Well there's your problem! I admit at going anywhere from 6-8 times a week.

yay overdose in sex hormones!
/couldnotcarelessaboutTMI...


----------



## Ratte (Apr 14, 2010)

Two to three times a day.  :V


----------



## Mentova (Apr 14, 2010)

Ratte said:


> I know I'm just being an angsty fuck but I just can't seem to see the bright side of things.  That glass is fucking empty most of the time.
> 
> That's why I'm trying to find a way to go back on medication.  Again.



They way I see it, fuck the glass! SMASH IT INTO TINY PIECES! TAKE THAT FAGGOT!


Violances solves _everything. _=D


Scotty1700 said:


> Well there's your problem! I admit at going anywhere from 6-8 times a week.
> 
> yay overdose in sex hormones!
> /couldnotcarelessaboutTMI...



Wait what's the problem? That I do it too much or too little cause I do it way less then fucking 8 times a week.


----------



## Ratte (Apr 14, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> They way I see it, fuck the glass! SMASH IT INTO TINY PIECES! TAKE THAT FAGGOT!
> 
> 
> Violances solves _everything. _=D



I'm trying to not get suspended for all of high school.

Shit's fucking _hard_.

I had my fair share of "fuck da po-leese" back in elementary/middle school.  I've been suspended (in some way, shape, or form) about 20 times.  :V


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 14, 2010)

Ratte said:


> Two to three times a day.  :V



That's the spirit!


----------



## Mentova (Apr 14, 2010)

Ratte said:


> I'm trying to not get suspended for all of high school.
> 
> Shit's fucking _hard_.
> 
> I had my fair share of "fuck da po-leese" back in elementary/middle school.  I've been suspended (in some way, shape, or form) about 20 times.  :V



I got suspened for the stupidest shit back in the day...

I even got sent to violence counseling for _laughing at a picture._



Scotty1700 said:


> That's the spirit!


NO


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Apr 14, 2010)

Ratte said:


> I'm trying to not get suspended for all of high school.
> 
> Shit's fucking _hard_.
> 
> I had my fair share of "fuck da po-leese" back in elementary/middle school.  I've been suspended (in some way, shape, or form) about 20 times.  :V



Yeah it is fucking hard. And people think furries are drama. I am lucky I did not get expelled my freshman year for fighting.

The teacher didn't report it, thank god.
If she did, I would have been in court, gone to anger management, and been suspended (this is what happened to another fight).



Heckler & Koch said:


> I got suspened for the stupidest shit  back in the day...
> *
> I even got sent to violence counseling for laughing at a picture.*



That would be funny if it wasn't bat shit insane.


----------



## Ratte (Apr 14, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I got suspened for the stupidest shit back in the day...



I did too.  It involved taking a hockey stick to a classmate's legs in gym class.  :V



HAXX said:


> Yeah it is fucking hard. And people think furries are drama. I am lucky I did not get expelled my freshman year for fighting.
> 
> The teacher didn't report it, thank god.
> If she did, I would have been in court, gone to anger management, and been suspended (this is what happened to another fight).



I almost got detention last week.  :V


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Apr 14, 2010)

Ratte said:


> I did too.  It involved taking a hockey stick to a classmate's legs in gym class.  :V
> 
> 
> 
> I almost got detention last week.  :V



For what? Giving someone an evil look? I hated high school. Seriously, in the suburbs, there was always someone looking to start shit.


----------



## Mentova (Apr 14, 2010)

HAXX said:


> For what? Giving someone an evil look? I hated high school. Seriously, in the suburbs, there was always someone looking to start shit.


I hated HS too, soooo fucking glad I'm out.


----------



## Verin Asper (Apr 14, 2010)

...I miss High school D=
my principal played DDR


----------



## Mentova (Apr 14, 2010)

Crysix Corps said:


> ...I miss High school D=
> my principal played DDR


My principal got arrested this year for stealing flowerpots from someone's barn.

Oh, and he was a giant fucking self-righteous dick.


----------



## Bando (Apr 14, 2010)

My high school is pretty awesome. My assistant principal went to Hawaii with the band, just kind of hung out.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 15, 2010)

I've yet to get a suspension or even a detention...amidoingitrite?


----------



## Mentova (Apr 15, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> I've yet to get a suspension or even a detention...amidoingitrite?


No, and you never answered my question =[


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 15, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> No, and you never answered my question =[



Not enough, become one of me. Become one with your paw of righteousness brah!


----------



## Ratte (Apr 15, 2010)

HAXX said:


> For what? Giving someone an evil look? I hated high school. Seriously, in the suburbs, there was always someone looking to start shit.



Nah, I did something really stupid, but I did it because it was my only way of letting out frustration.



Scotty1700 said:


> I've yet to get a suspension or even a detention...amidoingitrite?



Fuck no.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Apr 15, 2010)

Ratte said:


> Nah, I did something really stupid, but I did it because it was my only way of letting out frustration.



That is how I got into my fight freshman year. Was talking to somebody and a black dude kept taunting me, getting the class to laugh, I told him to "STFU N-."

Lawl even him being a senior didn't save him from the ass whooping. Wrestling is gay until it is useful.


----------



## Bando (Apr 15, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> I've yet to get a suspension or even a detention...amidoingitrite?



_I've_ even gotten detention.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 15, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> _I've_ even gotten detention.



And I'm a senior with 3 months of school left...is there any hope for me.

OOH wait, I got a 3 day IN SCHOOL suspension in the 6th grade cause I made a gun threat, oh noes, a 12 year old's gonna kill someone! Ironically, I'm friends with the person I threatened...


----------



## Ratte (Apr 15, 2010)

HAXX said:


> That is how I got into my fight freshman year. Was talking to somebody and a black dude kept taunting me, getting the class to laugh, I told him to "STFU N-."
> 
> Lawl even him being a senior didn't save him from the ass whooping. Wrestling is gay until it is useful.



It's still gay when it's useful.  :V

Yeah, the older kids don't always get that just because they're older doesn't mean they get automatic respect, especially for shit like that...unless you go to my school.  :V

The dude I beat the fuck out of got me a three-day suspension :V and he was older than me by 2-3 years.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Apr 15, 2010)

I got most of mine for walking in tardy...lawl.



Ratte said:


> It's still gay when it's useful.  :V
> 
> Yeah, the older kids don't always get that just because they're older  doesn't mean they get automatic respect, especially for shit like  that...unless you go to my school.  :V
> 
> The dude I beat the fuck out of got me a three-day suspension :V and he  was older than me by 2-3 years.



Maybe so it is gay. Keeps people away: either they are afraid of the flaming homosexuality or admit that your constant bruises and muscle means your a badass. It also goes great with Brazilian Jiu jitsu though. :3

I tend to give respect until lost. Which can be pretty quick. I take it people like to take pop shots at you?

Dude got is ass own hard then? Lol, he was turned into a subby for life.


----------



## Mentova (Apr 15, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Not enough, become one of me. Become one with your paw of righteousness brah!


No, I defiantly do it too much, I'm not a very sexual person IRL.


----------



## Ratte (Apr 15, 2010)

HAXX said:


> I got most of mine for walking in tardy...lawl.



I've actually never been tardy.


----------



## Nepmen (Apr 15, 2010)

I almost got detention, but I always seem to be the one who 'took part' and never the the one to blame. I should be thankful really.


----------



## Bando (Apr 15, 2010)

Ratte said:


> I've actually never been tardy.



I am never tardy. I shove freshmen out of the way.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 15, 2010)

I almost got a detention from being late. My not-so-reliable friend always gave me a ride as he lives one street over and I ended up getting like 5 lates or some shit. Once I get 6, it's a detention.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Apr 15, 2010)

ARG I edited my post above. I came when I wanted to. lol

I tend to walk quietly but carry a big stick. So...if someone fucked with me I would punch first then talk. Probably a bad reputation to have with the school staff. At least no one messed with me after freshman year.


----------



## Mentova (Apr 15, 2010)

I'm surprised nobody is shitting their pants over what I said.


----------



## Bando (Apr 15, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> No, I defiantly do it too much, I'm not a very sexual person IRL.



Lol. :V

no brix shat here. I know what kind of sarcastic ass you are. :3


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Apr 15, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> Lol. :V
> 
> no brix shat here. I know what kind of sarcastic ass you are. :3



Remember, according to a certain poster, he has a sweet ass!


----------



## Bando (Apr 15, 2010)

HAXX said:


> Remember, according to a certain poster, he has a sweet ass!



I wasn't here for that little gem. Do tell. :3


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 15, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> I wasn't here for that little gem. Do tell. :3



Just me, seriman, and LK chatting with HK in the middle of everything xD


----------



## Mentova (Apr 15, 2010)

The best part is the exact opposite is true, as a few years ago I had surgery down there and I have a giant fucking scar. /tmi


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 15, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> The best part is the exact opposite is true, as a few years ago I had surgery down there and I have a giant fucking scar. /tmi



W-where? Like, on your lower back or somewhere else....o_o


----------



## Mentova (Apr 15, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> W-where? Like, on your lower back or somewhere else....o_o


riiiiiiiight above my ass crack. /reallytmi.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 15, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> riiiiiiiight above my ass crack. /reallytmi.



Oh, bummer. Well at least you didn't have any surgery that brought you one step closer to being like Lance armstrong 

One nut wonder xD


----------



## Mentova (Apr 15, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Oh, bummer. Well at least you didn't have any surgery that brought you one step closer to being like Lance armstrong
> 
> One nut wonder xD


Yes but it sure also lowers my chance of getting laid. I'm sure a girl would just love to see a giant fucking scar when she gets my pants off.

At least I know you guys won't rape me now.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 15, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Yes but it sure also lowers my chance of getting laid. I'm sure a girl would just love to see a giant fucking scar when she gets my pants off.
> 
> At least I know you guys won't rape me now.



You're not gonna get laid by a woman silly, you're totally gonna get gang raped by a shit-ton of stalker-furfags.


----------



## Mentova (Apr 15, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> You're not gonna get laid by a woman silly, you're totally gonna get gang raped by a shit-ton of stalker-furfags.


Not anymore, my ass is not attractive at all so you won't want anything to do with me =D


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Apr 15, 2010)

Cool story bro.


----------



## Bando (Apr 15, 2010)

That last page...

>.>


----------



## Verin Asper (Apr 15, 2010)

...
wait isnt name dropping against the rules here


----------



## Kellie Gator (Apr 15, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Sonic porn is weird. I hate rule 34, it ruins all the good childhood memories. Hell, Sonic X was one of the things that led me to being a furry cause it was that good >.>
> 
> Pokemon: GONE, gayified beyond belief
> Digimon: GONE, yiff in hell renamon
> ...


I love rule 34, it makes people RAEG so much. <3

Although to be fair, a lot of that shit is disgusting, but that's more to do with how the characters are drawn.

Also, some characters pretty much have it coming to them, like Krystal from Star Fox.


----------



## mystery_penguin (Apr 15, 2010)

and




Look nothing alike, I never understood the character.
I've also noticed that I can't stand Sonic the Hedgehog fanart.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 15, 2010)

Pic 1 > Pic 2.


----------

